# A tribute to my son



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

Im here in the hospital with my son, Nicholas, who was bitten by a bull shark on Thursday evening. We were finishing off a perfect day with full limits of trout in the morning by taking the family and friends to Sunday Beach for an afternoon of relaxation and fun in the sun. As usual, the kids wanted to go play in the surf, so my friend, his three kids and me with my two youngest went across the island to the surf. I stuck back in the first gut with my 10 year old daughter while my friend took the older kids out to the sand bar to try and catch some waves body surfing. The surf was pretty calm so they didn't have any luck and were standing around when Nicholas was grabbed by the shark , which tried to shake his foot loose from his leg. My friend caught Nicholas and pulled him back away from the attack and immediately headed to shore with him, all 150 lbs, in his arms. I turned around to see all the commotion and to my horror saw my sons severed foot. We immediately headed back across the island and into Capt. Whites Shoalwater with a 300 hp that got us 7 miles back to the fishing center in about 8 minutes. They careflighted Nicholas to Houston Childrens Hospital, while me and his mother drove the 150 miles here


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

What a story! Good to see he is OK and still has his foot, and is actually grinning in the last pic. Wow, What else can anyone say?


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

the longest and scariest ride a parent can make. Nicholas has had two surgeries so far and three more are scheduled to put his foot back together. His mother and I are just grateful that he is here with us! 
Nicholas is one of the best fishermen i know, he often out fishes most of the adults that go with us. He is always careful to wear his ray guards while we are wading, and always keeps his stringer away from him. He has lost a lot of fish to black tips who want his fish more then him! Every time we go flounder gigging, he takes his bow to shoot sheephead while we gig flounder. He has even been finned in the leg when I threw a sheephead in the boat and it came off the gaff. He has fell and cut his hands on oysters, been stuck with a hard head, and stuck by a hook. all the things an avid fisherman has endured through out his fishing experiences. He even has been sea sick after battling a big amberjack, he said that he just got to hot,ha ha…..He is one tough kid.
I just wanted to share this with my fishing brothers, and sisters, out there to let you all know that anything , even a 1 in 11 million shark attack can happen. 
Hiug your kids today and tell them you love them.
P.S. He cant wait to get back on the water!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Tough kid, thats for sure. He is definitely gonna have some stories to tell.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear but glad he is ok.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see he's ok......


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow!! Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery. Thanks for the reminder to tell mine how much I love them each time I get a chance.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Caught a 5ft 3incher a few weeks ago inside Galveston bay where people wade fish. Sorry to hear this happened and glad he is doing better.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Man, I'm sure glad you put that last picture up...the smile tells the tale. As a parent, I can't stand to hear about any harm coming to our children. To see him smiling and apparently doing alright allows me to breathe a sigh of relief for you and your family. Glad to hear he's ready to get back in the water and catch some fish...I'd love to offer a trip for the kid, but sounds like I should be asking him for some tips! 

Give him my best wishes and know that you, his mother and him are in our prayers tonight. Let us know when he gets back in the water...I bet he's gonna be mad at 'em!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow glad to hear he is ok, any idea how big the bully wast that hit him?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck to that boy and his family.........Those stinken bull shark attacks are becoming more and more common on the texas coast........
A kid in my neighborhood got his foot badly mauled by a bull shark last summer while surfing here in galston.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

glad he's OK but what a story for Show and Tell!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great kid in the hands of great Docs. Prayers for a swift and complete recovery. 

Hang in there Mom + Dad, he's gonna be alright.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Glad to hear he is ok. Prayers sent.
Ken


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

best wishes for a speddy recovery


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Amazing!! I hope he has a quick recovery. What's the prognosis?


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

wow, what a story !
Glad the little man is going to have a positive outcome.

chicks dig scars


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Read the article in the Victoria Advocate today. Quite an ordeal, glad to see that he is recovering. Hopefully he will be back on the water soon. Take care and good luck in the recovery process.

Pods


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story Slick, I am hoping for a speedy recovery and that the young man is back on the water soon.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like you have quite a fisherman there. Hope he is up and around soon.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Glad to see he is doing great. Praise God he survived.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

spinach thrown atcha for raising him right!

hope it doesn't dissuade him about wading in the future.
still ok, ya don't have to wade to catch fish!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad to hear he is ok, hope for a speddy recovery!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

With the bays as salty as the beach, were gonna have a bunch of sharkweeks this summer.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

He sounds like a great kid! I'm glad he's doing well and will be okay. We will be praying for your family and the medical staff.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Sorry to hear about your ordeal. Glad your son is OK. Sounds like a really bad ending to an otherwise great day. Wish him the best.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your prayers. We anticipate a full recovery, there are some excellent docs and nurses here in Houston putting his foot back together. Maybe we can sneak out of here and go fishing........(just joking) We can virtual fish through all our friends here at 2cool.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Son*

You have our prayers for a speedy recovery. Know he's
ready to go fishing again. Thats a great attitude he has [ you fall off the horse, and you get right back on ] great kid you have.
Terry & Crew


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

It looks like you and mom raised that boy right. Kids like Nicholas bounce back better and stronger than before and I'm sure you'll have to chain him to the house to keep him from trying to fish with a bandaged foot.... Good kid, good parents.

Prayers for a speedy recovery..


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Glad he is ok. Prayers for sure for a speedy recovery. Just tell him scars are cool cuz chics diggem!!! lol Best of luck to you are your family.

Mike


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad to hear he's ok. Please keep us posted on his progress. On the plus side, think of the stories he'll have to tell!

~oh yea, you think you're tough well I was bitten by a shark!~

S.M.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Glad to see hes ok.Scary moment and prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Wishing him a speedy full recovery and hoping he gets back on the water doing what he obviously loves. Props to your friend as well for handling the situation, it could of been alot worse if it wasnt for him stepping in.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> Glad to hear he's ok. Please keep us posted on his progress. On the plus side, think of the stories he'll have to tell!
> 
> ~oh yea, you think you're tough well I was bitten by a shark!~
> 
> S.M.


No doubt he has the ultimate "one upper". lol

Mike


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Hope he heals without any problems in the future. Keep plugging away, Nicholas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!.. One lucky kid..and luv that smile in last pix... Hoping for full recovery..

This should serve as a reminder to all of us that when we wade out into the ocean...we are *NO LONGER* at the "*TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN"*... Be careful out there.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Get well soon Nicholas !


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Get well soon Nicholas !


X2


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

The sharks are all over the surf. Glad to hear he is ok. Tough fisherman!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Give him a hug for all of us. Best wishes to your family


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

That is a special boy right there. The look on his face while he is laying in that bed tells you everything you need to know about him. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hopefully he can get back on the water sooner rather than later. I heard about this shortly after it happened but no details at all. Thanks for posting up so us wondering what happened can hear what happened first hand. God bless your son and your family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy Molelee!Here's to a full and speedy recovery!I hope the first thing he want's to do is get back in the water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad to hear that he's OK. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

Richard P said:


> That is a special boy right there. The look on his face while he is laying in that bed tells you everything you need to know about him. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hopefully he can get back on the water sooner rather than later. I heard about this shortly after it happened but no details at all. Thanks for posting up so us wondering what happened can hear what happened first hand. God bless your son and your family.


Thanks Richard, the main reason that I posted here is that the media really dosnt understand us fishermen, and women, like all of you do. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

We will say a prayer for your boy, so sorry he had to go through this. Tell him to hang tough and get back on the water ASAP.


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers Up


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Continued prayers for your sons recovery


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up and congrats on a special child and great friend. So glad you were able to keep your brains in alert and get him where he needed to be to get help. I know that was a long................run in. On a rough day that can be a long..........run in, but with that going on,sorry, I shudder to think of it. Bless all of you and will pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Like others here I am glad you son survived and will get back to 100%. 

He will truly have to story to tell for a lifetime!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

What I did on my summer vacation....


Glad he's doing well! Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, what a trooper he is! I will keep your son and his surgeons in my prayers. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Saw this on the news, tough kid. Hope the surgeries go well and hes back on his feet soon.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*They must think our bare feet are fish?*

Nicholas is a tough young man! Keep the faith Slick, and prayers and thoughts are with Nicholas and your family that this all works out well.:cheers:


Tortuga said:


> WOW !!!.. One lucky kid..and luv that smile in last pix... Hoping for full recovery..
> 
> This should serve as a reminder to all of us that when we wade out into the ocean...we are *NO LONGER* at the "*TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN"*... Be careful out there.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers for a fast and speedy recovery!


----------



## BigAl (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, what a story! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery Nicholas and I hope that you get back on the water soon. 

I'll be keeping an eye out for "your friend" at Sunday Beach.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*bet that boat ride was the longest ride you ever took *
*thank God for your quick thinkin friend *
*prayers for a complete recovery to a fine young man*


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I realize you are very busy with your family, and I'm not trying to intrude. If you have some "down time" anytime, I have some questions that I could hope you would answer. Having been/still go often, to this beach/surf area so many times, I have some questions. If I were to see it happen who do you call to get help? What did you do to save his foot? How did you keep from having a breakdown driving to Houston? 
( I guess that's over the top- I have chills thinking about that 3 hour ride). Why Houston, why not Victoria? I see people playing/fishing (used to, stay in the boat now) in the surf there all the time, and this really hits home to me. 

Best of luck and many prayers for a great recovery for your son. I think a lot of heroes were shown today.
Harriett


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I realize you are very busy with your family, and I'm not trying to intrude. If you have some "down time" anytime, I have some questions that I could hope you would answer. Having been/still go often, to this beach/surf area so many times, I have some questions. If I were to see it happen who do you call to get help? What did you do to save his foot? How did you keep from having a breakdown driving to Houston?
> ( I guess that's over the top- I have chills thinking about that 3 hour ride). Why Houston, why not Victoria? I see people playing/fishing (used to, stay in the boat now) in the surf there all the time, and this really hits home to me.
> 
> Best of luck and many prayers for a great recovery for your son. I think a lot of heroes were shown today.
> Harriett


hey poc gal, we have alot of time here in the hospital, so its no intrusion. You can call 911 from Sunday Beach, just explain to them where you are, they kept asking my wife what intersection she was at. I wrapped up his foot in my shirt pretty tight to slow down the bleeding, and then applied pressure around his ankle as a tourniquet . As for how we made it to Houston, we have a strong faith and know that God is in control, it still wasnt easy, but you have to trust in him. EMS called the area hospitals and they would not accept him since he was a Trauma 1 patient. Im not afraid of the surf, but we will be more cautious in the summer in the future, no kids past the first gut, especially since the salinity level is so high having no rain for so long.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the answer- had no idea to call 911- I guess I would've wasted time and called the CG. It just scared me so since we were out there a week ago and a lady and her child were doing the exact same thing in the surf. I do send prayers to you and your family, and many thanks to your friend for his quick thinking! Yeah-
(your son )has a cool story, "what's that scar??" Blessing sent to all of you, hope to see you sometime on the beach............will buy you a cold one!

P.S. I think God really likes your son.............

Harriett


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Any idea how large the shark was?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

He` a real trooper, that`s for sure. I hope he knows how many people are proud of him for being such a brave young man. Kudos to dad and others for the fast reaction time and knowing what to do under traumatic circumstances.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing in such a tough moment for you and your family. Great job by your friend and you to no panic and take charge of the situation. I hope for nothing more than a speedy recovery so he can be back fishing.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Tough kid. Keep him upbeat. God speed.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Nicholas, what a wonderful and powerful gift you have given us. You and your family are in our prayers and I truly hope to meet you one day and shake your hand. I still need to learn from the best there is and I'm old!  Also, I know you win, hands down, the best essay for What I did on my Summer Vacation.
Again, my prayers are with you and your family. Hang in there! If you need anything at all, I am in Houston and will try to help you and your family.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome story. Godspeed.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Praying for a quick recovery! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I am very happy to hear and thank God that your son is going to be okay.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! That is one heavy life experience. Prayers for complete healing and the strength to endure the recovery process in the months ahead.


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Luck Nicholas for a speedy recovery! Glad to hear that you can't wait to get back on/in the water! Lots of fish still need to be caught!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your family slickcalm. Nicholas is one tough customer for sure! I can't wait to see pictures of his first fish upon his return to the water.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW....glad to see him smilin. Sounds like a lot of the right things happened for you guys in a short period of time(after the bad thing). Hoping for a quick, full recovery, and both of you are back on the water soon. 

The stories he will have.....think of the jaws scene where they are comparing scars...lol.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers to a quick and successful recovery. Your one tough kid. 
GREAT SMILE!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

man this hits close to home as I have two litte ones in that surf nearly every weekend during this summer so far... they are little, 7 and 3, so I am afraid any sizeable shark would do devastating injuries to them.... I pray for your sons speedy and well healed recovery.. sorry he had to go through this.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Prayers for success in the coming surgeries and a speedy recovery for Nicholas. 

That'll make for one heck of a "the one that got away" story.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I understand how you feel, that has to be nearly the worst thing a parent can go thru-the terror, the uncertainty, and the long frickin drive to the hospital. Prayers sent to y'all, may he get back on the water asap.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Glad to see he is okay...toughest thing for a parent is to see their child hurting in any way. Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

*Nicholas*

Here's hoping your recovery goes well and you are back in the water soon. You and your family are awesome.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey brother you tell big Nick to hurry up and get that foot healed up. I got us a Big bunch a AJs located and I dont want to reel em in. Tell him everyone at home is pulling for him to have a speedy recovery. We pray that God gives your family peace and the ability to get some rest. If you need anything let me or Mike know. 

We love all of you,
Bobby


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

cobia 254 cc said:


> Hey brother you tell big Nick to hurry up and get that foot healed up. I got us a Big bunch a AJs located and I dont want to reel em in. Tell him everyone at home is pulling for him to have a speedy recovery. We pray that God gives your family peace and the ability to get some rest. If you need anything let me or Mike know.
> 
> We love all of you,
> Bobby


hey bobby, I just read your post to Nicholas, he said" heck yea i will reel one in!" We are about to go into another surgery, so that is probably what he will be thinking about when they give him the funny juice!
Thanks again for everyones prayers and support here on 2cool.
Cecil


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

*Bulls sharks elsewhere*

So sorry to hear the harrowing story. I grew up in Africa where the Bull is famed for shark attacks, often fatal, often kids. They are most predatory in the half-light early am and late pm, are quite tolerant of rresh water which means many attacks are in estuaries near or near river mouths.
Here in Texas the helicopter pilots tell us that there are plenty of them to be seen in the surf, often giving birth to pups as they are viviparous. Given those numbers maybe the surprise is that we don't get more attacks like Africa and Australia, where shark nets protecting swimmers' beaches is often the norm.

So glad the boy is looking better.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for a swift & complete recovery.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

Nicholas's cousin (i wont mention any names) made him a special "Bull Shark Lure"!!!!!!!! He has had alot of fun with it showing the nurses here, most laugh, but some are horrified........If we dont laugh-then all we can do is cry.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Sounds like an amazing kid with a great outlook. Hope he is back home soon and on a boat fishing in no-time.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lure for sure!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Awesome Nicholas - you are my hero!!! I bet that was pretty scary for you. But from reading what your Dad wrote about you - it is no wonder you are handling all this like the little man you already are. Grown men and grown women (me included) would be screaming and crying like a baby. 

When I was a kid - I was almost drowned by another kid at the beach in Galveston. For years I had nightmares and was scared of the water if it was dirty. As soon as I could - I took scuba diving lessons and swimming lessons. Those lessons taught me I could hold my breath for a long time under water and to stop, think and react. I had to walk through the fear I experienced as a child. I am no longer afraid of the water. I fish all the time now. 

I am so glad you are okay and will be back on the water as soon as you can. That is truly the best way to get over such an incident. I wish you the best recovery. Keep the smile - don't every lose that.

Roberta


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

If you can give us an update it would be greatly appreciated. Hope things are going well.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

slickcalm said:


> Nicholas's cousin (i wont mention any names) made him a special "Bull Shark Lure"!!!!!!!! He has had alot of fun with it showing the nurses here, most laugh, but some are horrified........If we dont laugh-then all we can do is cry.


I have some cousins that think like that too. Laughing is far better than crying.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Update*

Nicholas had another surgery today to flush out his wounds and for the plastic and ortho surgeons to get their game plan. The docs said that the wounds were showing no signs of infection so they can go ahead with their procedures later on this week. He had a little trouble this time with all the pain meds, anesthesia, and being his third operation. His BP is a little high, and has been throwing up tonight, but we think he will be better with some rest. Thanks again for your continued prayers, they mean alot to us. I will keep everyone posted.

P.S. Children's Medical has the best team in the country, I may change my opinion of Houston.............


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

slickcalm said:


> hey poc gal, we have alot of time here in the hospital, so its no intrusion. You can call 911 from Sunday Beach, just explain to them where you are, they kept asking my wife what intersection she was at. I wrapped up his foot in my shirt pretty tight to slow down the bleeding, and then applied pressure around his ankle as a tourniquet . As for how we made it to Houston, we have a strong faith and know that God is in control, it still wasnt easy, but you have to trust in him.* EMS called the area hospitals and they would not accept him since he was a Trauma 1 patient.* Im not afraid of the surf, but we will be more cautious in the summer in the future, no kids past the first gut, espsecially since the salinity level is so high having no rain for so long.


I have a feeling God had something to do with this. Thank God you got Nicholas to Houston without delay where there are no doubt some of the best trauma units in the country.

Hang in there Nicholas. You're one tough young man and know you have a lot of people pulling for you to have a speedy recovery. You no doubt have a lot to still go through before you're up and running full steam but you'll get there. You're in good hands and lots of prayers are being said on your behalf. - Craig


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow what a story! Hope all goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Godspeed to your boy on a speedy recovery. Can't wait to take my 2 boys and girl out, but stories like this always loom in the back of your head. 

He's got some lifetime stories based on what you've said, now a Shark attack to add to the list!


----------



## SHOALPEPPER23 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hope your doing well!!!!*

Hey Nicholas and fam, hope all is going well up there in H-town. Just wanted to drop a line or two to let everyone know just how tough this kid is. I never heard a whimper or a whine from Nicholas on the whole boat ride to the Fishing Center and he definately did not cry, wow! My seven year old who was with me on Sunday beach and witnessed the whole ordeal is still a little freaked out but she and I say a prayer every nite for you and your family. Maybe when you heal up we can go for a more enjoyable boat ride. Hang tough and may God touch you with just a finger of his divine healing power, Amen!

Capt. D. White


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you Jesus for a good outcome. I'll be praying for a full rcovery.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow! what a touching thread...such a brave boy and seems so good natured... Prayers going to you for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

I first read about this on here, but on the way to work this morning I heard about on the radio..................I'm in Ft.Worth. 

Sounds like a Brave kid. Glad hes recovering well.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw him on the news this morning.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Your story is posted*

on our local tv chanel wesite (if this happend in Matagorta) KBTX.com


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

****. hope hes doing better bud. quick recovery kid!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! What a story that he will tell his kids and their kids.

Godspeed on a speedy recovery.


----------



## GreenZ (Jul 9, 2011)

Nicholas, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Sometimes things go wrong, and it is the actions people take to deal with these problems that shows true character. You and your family/friends have definitely set a good example for all of us. Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope things are getting better. Would love an update whenever possible.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

SHOALPEPPER23 said:


> Hey Nicholas and fam, hope all is going well up there in H-town. Just wanted to drop a line or two to let everyone know just how tough this kid is. I never heard a whimper or a whine from Nicholas on the whole boat ride to the Fishing Center and he definately did not cry, wow! My seven year old who was with me on Sunday beach and witnessed the whole ordeal is still a little freaked out but she and I say a prayer every nite for you and your family. Maybe when you heal up we can go for a more enjoyable boat ride. Hang tough and may God touch you with just a finger of his divine healing power, Amen!
> 
> Capt. D. White


I cant thank you enough capt. dave! My prayers are with you and your daughter, I know every time I looked up at her she had a look of horror on her face. Please tell her that everything will be ok with Nicholas, and we would love to go back to Sunday Beach and have a "Shark Survivor" party with everyone! I had to go take care of business in Fort Worth, but im back here in H-town with my wife and Nicholas. He has another surgery scheduled for tomorrow (thursday), this one is to repair his severed tendons, and any damage to the joints, thats a blessing because it means that all the other surgeries have been successful in getting his wounds clean and infection free. After the ortoh is done they will schedule another one for his plastic surgery to do a "flap" and skin grafts. I will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow. Again thanks to everyone for your continued prayers and support.
P.S. The Today show interviewed Nicholas today, so he was in a good mood about that.
I had to


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

More prayers sent.


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow. Everyone has said it already but your son and your family are amazing. I will pray for you each as well.

Positive attitude makes all the difference in the world. I had an accident several years ago (nothing compared to what your son is going through)... but the doctors told me that I might lose my foot because the injuries were so severe. Positive attitude is why I am walking today. 5 surgeries and years of rehab... but I walk pretty well... I am see your son has the attitude and the strength needed. This will be a long and hard road.

It is so hard... painful rehab. But keep that positive attitude. God DOES work miracles and the human body is amazing in healing.

God Bless. I am cheering for him.

Mark


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that Nicholas is doing ok. Prayers sent for his full recovery.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

NASAGeek said:


> Wow. Everyone has said it already but your son and your family are amazing. I will pray for you each as well.
> 
> Positive attitude makes all the difference in the world. I had an accident several years ago (nothing compared to what your son is going through)... but the doctors told me that I might lose my foot because the injuries were so severe. Positive attitude is why I am walking today. 5 surgeries and years of rehab... but I walk pretty well... I am see your son has the attitude and the strength needed. This will be a long and hard road.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your injuries were just as bad, if not worse, than what Nicholas has.I know if this had just been a cut from the lawnmower blade, we wouldn't be getting all the attention from the media. We are here at Children's and are praying for all those children here that are less fortunate in their recovery. Some kids here don't even have parents that stay with them......It breaks our hearts to think about those kids.Please lift up all these kids in your prayers.
Cecil


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Nicholas bites back!*

Nicholas's big bro, ben, set up a web site for him. There you can find all the articles, and "blog", whatever that means.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

nicholasbitesback.com


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad he is ok!! Sounds like he loves the saltwater!! I saw this monday morning on Dallas news and couldnt believe it.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Guess his new nick name will be Shark Bait from now on lol glad to read that he is doing ok.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news that he's doing better. He's in the best hands possible if you all are at Texas Childrens Hosp. My family has first hand knowledge of the great prople there. Nicholas will be in our prayers for a full recovery. It sounds like he has a great support group behind him. Good luck and get him back on the water ASAP!


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

When I was in the hospital, I wrote the "Top Ten Reasons you know you are really screwed up when you are in the hospital"...

I forget what all 10 were, but I am sure you'll relate to some of these....

When you don't refer to "your doctor"... you refer to the ortho team, the hematology team, the neurology team, the rehab team.... etc.

When you have so many needle holes in your arm, it looks like a galatic star chart...

When the nurses are worried you aren't taking enough pain meds....

When your friends don't pick on you for getting hurt...

My biggest was when I went into X-ray. You know the x-ray technicans never saying anything... they always just say that the doctor will give you the results. When I got my x-rays, the technican called out to his co-worker, "Holy ****.... come look at this one!!" You KNOW you are screwed up when you get that reaction from the X-ray techs!

Thinking of you...

Mark


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

NASAGeek said:


> When I was in the hospital, I wrote the "Top Ten Reasons you know you are really screwed up when you are in the hospital"...
> 
> I forget what all 10 were, but I am sure you'll relate to some of these....
> 
> ...


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

*5th Surgery today*

Man I know what you mean!
They finally got a pic line going for Nicholas after his 5th, or 6th vein blew out! Our teams are awesome. I had to be the bad guy yesterday in the recovery room because the Pain Management Team-anatheseology- were about to set up his Nerve Block (like an epidural) and turn it on....well I said that he couldn't have it because his Plastic Surgeon wouldn't do his surgery if he had it on!!!!!! My wife got mad at me, the nurses got mad at me, the pain doc got mad at me.......Well who was right? I WAS! The plastic surgeon was in another surgery, was paged and presented with our delima, and said "there will be no surgery if the block is turned on", and sent his intern up to re-iterate, followed about an hour later, with himself to chew everyone out!
So, the surgery to place a flap, repair nerve damage, and do a skin graft is still on for today.
Thanks for everyones prayers and Support,
Cecil


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Good luck and hope all goes well for the young man today.


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

*his foot after 4th surgery*

I will post the pic of his injury one of these days, with Monts permission, to show everyone what a bull shark can do.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Im glad to see he is recovering. Glad to see everyone did a great job for him. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Tough kid! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

Have they checked your son for "Factor 5 Lyden"??

It is a blood test that checks your genetics for a gene that increases your chances of getting blood clots (deep vein thromosis) after traumatic events. About 20% of the population has the gene. If you have the gene (heterozygous = 1 parent contibuting the gene), you are 8 times more likely to get blood clots. If you are homozygous, you are 40 times more likely. It does not matter if there is no history of clots!! My wife had the gene and no family history of blood clots. I got a clot so they tested me and I had it. Then we tested our kids and my son is homozygous... thus the wife has it too.

If he tested positive, they give him blood thinners. Much better to get the test than to risk blood clots on top of everything else. With him being laid out in bed so long, blood clots are certainly a concern.

Just something to look out for and a lesson from my experience. Hope that helps.

BTW -- I agree completely on challenging what the doctors were saying... I did massive research on my injuries and challenged the doctors continually. You are being a good Dad, sometimes taking care of your son will cause him pain... rehab hurts like nothing I have ever experienced. But dealling with that pain was necessary to walk normal again. Good job!

God bless and good luck on the surgery today.

Mark


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Prayers sent for a full recovery!


----------



## slickcalm (Jun 28, 2007)

*Surgery went well!*

Nicholas is in the pediatric intensive care unit now recovering from his latest surgery. The surgery went as planned, they started at 12:20 and finished at 5:06. Plastic surgeons placed a "Flap", replaced a nerve and covered it all with a skin graft. This flap is muscle along with the arteries and veins, that was " harvested" from his left arm and surgically placed over his missing tissue in his foot, and hooked up to his arteries and veins there-they are monitoring it by listening to the blood flow with a small sonar hourly to make sure it is still alive. The nerve was also taken from his arm to replace the one that was missing in his foot, it will grow and hopefully give him feeling back to the bottom of his foot and big toe. Finally, the skin for the graft came from Nicholas's thigh, this is the most painful because its like having a severe road rash.
He will be in PICU for 72 hours, then go back to the OR for one more procedure that will tell us if everything was successful. After that he will be replaced in a room and hopefully we will be headed home by this time next week! Little sister traveled from Fort Worth to see him, what a nice surprise!
Thanks for your continued prayers and support,
Cecil & Alisha Vossler


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like its going as well as can be hoped for. Its amazing what the doctors are capable of these days! Prayers for continued successful recovery.


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

aw nice pic! I will be praying for your boy. I would be a hysterical disaster area if something like that happened to my children, so kudos to you for keeping yourself clear and not freaking out. 

How old is Nicholas?


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Praying for a full recovery for the young man.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.
Looks like a tough little man. You should be proud as I am sure you are.
He'll be out fishing you again in no time!!
Good luck Dad and Mom
Keep us updated on his recovery


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot for a kid to be going through. Hang in there young man!


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

Great news. The nerves take a long time to grow back... it was like two years before I could feel the top of my foot in my case.

How much orthopedic bone damage was done versus soft tissue damage?? The soft tissue damage was obviously extensive.

Still praying for you.

Mark


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

This is something that you would only hear about until it hits home. I hope your son is all healed up, sir.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Hang in there Nicholas!! Lot's of folks praying for a full recovery.. Too bad you did this in the summer and not during school, you knuckle head... Ha Ha!!! Good luck!!


----------

